# is aquarium canopy weight an issue?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

cant decide between 2 designs.

First one: 1x2's to make a frame then wrap it in 3/8 ply. 
Second one: just using 1x6 boards. 

its only a 20g long so im not sure if weight is an issue, the 1x2x6 build will be heavier. please advise


----------

